

Migration Could Triple Populations in Some Wealthy Nations  - cwan
http://www.gallup.com/poll/142364/Migration-Triple-Populations-Wealthy-Nations.aspx

======
kargdt
Great post!- Given the high debt-to-GDP ratio in U.S. and the upcoming
onslaught of new taxes, is the high Canadian number reflective of interest of
potential American expatriates?

